# Hyatt Ka'anapali Resort Presentation



## Kal (Apr 19, 2022)

I attended the Maui sales pitch, not an owner's update.  I've been to MANY of these sessions and this was by far the most through where I did not catch them on a single untruth.  I dealt with very senior and highly experienced people.  It actually was a relief even though I was set for a sporting event.  I substantially increased my knowledge base on the Maui system functions. Some interesting factoids:
- 70% of the resort are fixed weeks, 30% are float weeks
- the weeks units are 70% sold out
- there are 40 float units per week, those are 60% sold out (all 1 BR units are sold)
- float owners are evenly distributed between the 3 floor bands 
- week owners have no access to floaters and vice-versa
- there are provisions were a weeks owner can swap to another week
- pricing of the units is based on Maui real estate sales Island wide (rather than Hyatt supply and demand)
- they are back to special discounts expiring at the end of the presentation day
- they see the HPP system as where Marriott ended up and are sooooo happy to have nothing to do with it; points are "blue sky"
- it is extremely difficult (almost impossible) to get into Maui using CUP points from other HRC resorts
- owners generally rent their units on their own rather turn them into the HRC pool
- they are not familiar with the involvement of the developer (and that's NOT Hyatt)
- rent at the Hyatt Regency next door is $800/nite for a basic room
- a basic room at the Grand Wailea or Ritz Carlton is $1800/nite
- the property is in magnificent condition


----------



## alameda94501 (Apr 19, 2022)

Kal said:


> - they see the HPP system as where Marriott ended up and are sooooo happy to have nothing to do with it; points are "blue sky"



Sorry, I'm not familiar with this - how are points "blue sky"?


----------



## TravelTime (Apr 19, 2022)

Kal said:


> I attended the Maui sales pitch, not an owner's update.  I've been to MANY of these sessions and this was by far the most through where I did not catch them on a single untruth.  I dealt with very senior and highly experienced people.  It actually was a relief even though I was set for a sporting event.  I substantially increased my knowledge base on the Maui system functions. Some interesting factoids:
> - 70% of the resort are fixed weeks, 30% are float weeks
> - the weeks units are 70% sold out
> - there are 40 float units per week, those are 60% sold out (all 1 BR units are sold)
> ...



The Grand Wailea pricing has gotten out of control. In the late 2000s, we stayed there for a week and I recall only paying about $400 a night or something low like that. It even had a partial ocean view. Back then, I thought that was a fortune but now, it is astronomical.


----------



## Kal (Apr 19, 2022)

People think they are buying a week where they can get anything they want. Then they realize they just own points where nothing is assured. They have to compete with all others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alameda94501 (Apr 19, 2022)

Kal said:


> People think they are buying a week where they can get anything they want. Then they realize they just own points where nothing is assured. They have to compete with all others
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Got it, that makes sense.


----------



## Kal (Apr 19, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> The Grand Wailea pricing has gotten out of control. In the late 2000s, we stayed there for a week and I recall only paying about $400 a night or something low like that. It even had a partial ocean view. Back then, I thought that was a fortune but now, it is astronomical.


It's actually worse than that.  The resort is under SUBSTANTIAL renovation.  There is literally nothing open on the main floor.  They are offering a food truck for meals.  There is only one person at the reception desk. The nightly price I mentioned was for a garden view.


----------



## elysium5 (Apr 19, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> The Grand Wailea pricing has gotten out of control. In the late 2000s, we stayed there for a week and I recall only paying about $400 a night or something low like that. It even had a partial ocean view. Back then, I thought that was a fortune but now, it is astronomical.


In 2008, there was probably a guest who remembered paying $100/night in 1992

Hotel price inflation does seem to outpace general inflation


----------



## owl (May 1, 2022)

Kal said:


> I attended the Maui sales pitch, not an owner's update.  I've been to MANY of these sessions and this was by far the most through where I did not catch them on a single untruth.  I dealt with very senior and highly experienced people.  It actually was a relief even though I was set for a sporting event.  I substantially increased my knowledge base on the Maui system functions. Some interesting factoids:
> - 70% of the resort are fixed weeks, 30% are float weeks
> - the weeks units are 70% sold out
> - there are 40 float units per week, those are 60% sold out (all 1 BR units are sold)
> ...


Good info; thanks for sharing.  
I am wondering what pricing Hyatt is quoting now that many people are traveling again like - did you happen to see pricing for a 2BR, floating week, EOY or annual, high floor.  I’ve been looking at resale units, but there aren’t many and wondering how developer pricing is these days.


----------



## Kal (May 1, 2022)

A 2BR floating week is in high demand.  There are lots of fixed week resales which tells me owners are having second thoughts about being tied to a specific week.  The best pricing NOW is by attending a presentation.  For existing HRC owners, those prices are about $40k EOY, mid-band units.  They will provide either a discount of $3K or add on 250,000 WOH points.  With some negotiation, I believe you could get 350,000 WOH points.  This price-point won't last long as it includes a covid discount.  All the 1BR floaters are sold out.  The full resort is 75% sold out.  I believe float units represent 30% of the property.


----------



## owl (May 1, 2022)

Kal said:


> A 2BR floating week is in high demand.  There are lots of fixed week resales which tells me owners are having second thoughts about being tied to a specific week.  The best pricing NOW is by attending a presentation.  For existing HRC owners, those prices are about $40k EOY, mid-band units.  They will provide either a discount of $3K or add on 250,000 WOH points.  With some negotiation, I believe you could get 350,000 WOH points.  This price-point won't last long as it includes a covid discount.  All the 1BR floaters are sold out.  The full resort is 75% sold out.  I believe float units represent 30% of the property.


Thank you for the pricing info.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 1, 2022)

elysium5 said:


> In 2008, there was probably a guest who remembered paying $100/night in 1992
> 
> Hotel price inflation does seem to outpace general inflation


Best motel price I ever paid was $ 5 for the night / Joplin Missouri 1978 / business loop 44 - which was basically old 66 .
Motel was from the 1940''s - linoleum floor - steam heat radiator.

Best motel deal was in Lacrosse Kansas.about 1982-83 at a ten unit motel. Price was $ 14 -(cash only)   When I said I was low-ish on cash
the owner said - no problem - you can send a check when you  get home. They even had a motel library full of paperbacks.

I traveled Missouri - Kansas- S. Illinois as a sales rep out of St. Louis at the time.
The house we bought in 1981 was only $ 10 K more than a  HRC - eoy mid band unit @ $ 40 K


----------



## puerquito (Jul 9, 2022)

Kal said:


> A 2BR floating week is in high demand.  There are lots of fixed week resales which tells me owners are having second thoughts about being tied to a specific week.  The best pricing NOW is by attending a presentation.  For existing HRC owners, those prices are about $40k EOY, mid-band units.  They will provide either a discount of $3K or add on 250,000 WOH points.  With some negotiation, I believe you could get 350,000 WOH points.  This price-point won't last long as it includes a covid discount.  All the 1BR floaters are sold out.  The full resort is 75% sold out.  I believe float units represent 30% of the property.



In your opinion, is it better to own a floating/flex week or a fixed week at Ka'anapali?  We have small kids and while a fixed week would be great now, we know in the future it may not work out as easily due to school and their activities.  Is it easy to get the week you want when you have a floating week?


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 9, 2022)

puerquito said:


> In your opinion, is it better to own a floating/flex week or a fixed week at Ka'anapali?  We have small kids and while a fixed week would be great now, we know in the future it may not work out as easily due to school and their activities.  Is it easy to get the week you want when you have a floating week?



Pencil it out -- if you can find a fixed week which works for you more than half the time for the next "X" years, buy it. 

Unless they ruin the system, you'll be able to turn your week into points and then use the points elsewhere. 

If you're all over the map, I think the best strategy is to buy the least expensive (price plus annual fees) 2200 point week you can, and then trade. You will not get everything you want all the time. But you will get most of what you want, when you want it, that you won't be upset.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jul 9, 2022)

ScoopKona said:


> Pencil it out -- if you can find a fixed week which works for you more than half the time for the next "X" years, buy it.
> 
> Unless they ruin the system, you'll be able to turn your week into points and then use the points elsewhere.
> 
> If you're all over the map, I think the best strategy is to buy the least expensive (price plus annual fees) 2200 point week you can, and then trade. You will not get everything you want all the time. But you will get most of what you want, when you want it, that you won't be upset.


Trading into Hyatt Ka'anapali will always be a difficult trade -- especially during summer and school vacation weeks.  And if you buy a fixed week and need to change it, you are trading.  You will be competing with every Hyatt owner with a 2200 point unit.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 9, 2022)

vacationtime1 said:


> Trading into Hyatt Ka'anapali will always be a difficult trade -- especially during summer and school vacation weeks.



I predict it will become easier. Demand for Hawaii in general is high. And for that property, probably the highest in the archipelago. But things will ease up -- life will continue to throw curve-balls at all of us, and people will find themselves having to change their vacation plans.

As I've said many times, even if I had 2200 points, I wouldn't spend them on one week at Hyatt Maui. Two or three consecutive weeks through Interval is more to my liking. (Although if someone offered to trade my Interval Maui week for the Hyatt Maui week, I would naturally jump at that.)

It would be a much different story if Hyatt was the only game in town.


----------



## Kal (Jul 9, 2022)

puerquito said:


> In your opinion, is it better to own a floating/flex week or a fixed week at Ka'anapali?  We have small kids and while a fixed week would be great now, we know in the future it may not work out as easily due to school and their activities.  Is it easy to get the week you want when you have a floating week?


In short, ownership of a floating week is the BEST way to go.  If you plan 12 months ahead of your stay, the reservation process will provide almost any week you desire.

A floating week option is rare as it is only offered by a very few HRC resorts.  Hyatt Ka'anapali is the leader in that category.  IMHO, an owner of a fixed week will eventually be disappointed that the original premise to select that specific week no longer works.  School vacations and personal vacation schedule are often a primary driving force. Another factor is the owner just doesn't want to take that trip to Maui every year and at the same time.

A very common theme with HRC owners is to exchange into Ka'anapali as desired.  The vast majority of HKB units are 2 BR with a relative handful of 1 BR units.  Therefore it would be necessary to own 2200 points to even have an opportunity to exchange.  Even then it's a "crap shoot" to get in.  That makes it very difficult for longer term vacation planning.  Another option is to purchase a 2200 point HKB week and then use those points for exchange elsewhere in the HRC system.  That would be very unwise as the capital purchase price could easily be $60K where a 2200 point resale week could be found for maybe $10K.  The question then becomes "why am I spending my $25/point HKB to stay in a $4/point HRC unit"?  The common answer for HKB owners is to rent their unit for easily $9K/week and use that cash to pay for a mainland vacation.  That decision makes it even more difficult to exchange into HKB.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Jul 9, 2022)

The whole allure of HKB is the bulk of the other name-brand resorts on Kaanapali beach are float weeks.  Float weeks can lead to disappointment when you don’t get your desired week.  Float weeks are sold by the developer for significantly less than prime weeks for this reason.  My two cents- The right fixed week (one that can be rented easily if not used) is the way to go if considering HKB.  If interested in a float, there are many other options to consider that may provide better value, like the Westin Ocean Front Villas.


----------



## Scavanjer (Nov 15, 2022)

Kal said:


> A 2BR floating week is in high demand.  There are lots of fixed week resales which tells me owners are having second thoughts about being tied to a specific week.  The best pricing NOW is by attending a presentation.  For existing HRC owners, those prices are about $40k EOY, mid-band units.  They will provide either a discount of $3K or add on 250,000 WOH points.  With some negotiation, I believe you could get 350,000 WOH points.  This price-point won't last long as it includes a covid discount.  All the 1BR floaters are sold out.  The full resort is 75% sold out.  I believe float units represent 30% of the property.


Just attended a sales pitch at HKB here is the current deal:
2BR, middle floors 5-8, EOY floating week:  $53,640
8% discount down to $49,349
$1500 credit because we are currently guests at the Hyatt Regency next door
$3013 incentive or 250,000 WoH points
Bottom line if subtracting all incentives above : $44,836

We did not sign up but took an offer to pay $1789 for 5 nights to use at the resort in the next 2 years but have to attend a follow up sales pitch.  Will also get 25,000 WoH points for doing this.

I still am not comfortable with how float works and and why I shouldn’t just buy on the resale market a fixed week (float week resales seem nonexistent).  I get that float is more flexible but I’m not going to sign up for $40k without knowing all the details of the program….

Also, I see the effect of inflation on the annual MF as HKB MF went up over 11.5% for 2023. I need to do more research but appreciate this forum to help educate!  Thanks


----------



## socaltimeshare (Nov 15, 2022)

Scavanjer said:


> why I shouldn’t just buy on the resale market a fixed week (float week resales seem nonexistent)



There are floats regularly available - for example, this annual for 49.5K - https://www.redweek.com/posting/R866725 compared to 44.8K for an EOY from the developer (although the one I linked is lower level and you quoted a mid level).

If you look at the majority of fixed HKB weeks on resale, they are either a) less prime fixed weeks b) overpriced.  I think some owners were sold on the idea they could easily rent out their unit for a profit any time they didn't use it.  While this is true for some weeks (summer, spring break, Thanksgiving, Winter Break, etc), you will see that most reasonably priced resale weeks fall outside these prime times.  So, either buy one of those non prime times (if you will use it consistently) OR focus your search on the most prime weeks (if you want the ability to consistently rent it out).  Or, buy a float and hopes availability continues to work in your favor. Logically, not everyone who buys the float is going to get the prime weeks.  But if float is what you want, again, there are lots of other resort options along that stretch of beach.


----------



## jstim54 (Nov 15, 2022)

I'm getting ready to close on a high floor annual 2BR summer week 33 for $40k. It was a bit of a challenge to find a high floor unit during school summer break, but I was able to negotiant this one down from $44k and I figured that was the best I was going to do given the list prices. I'm happy with it because it's right at the end of my kids summer break and we always take our family vacations in August anyway.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Nov 15, 2022)

jstim54 said:


> week 33 for $40k. It was a bit of a challenge to find a high floor unit during school summer break



Not sure I’d call week 33 during summer break.   Many schools nationwide are back in session / demand is less.  I would take a float over week 33.  Shouldn’t be super hard to reserve and a float would probably retain resale value better.


----------



## jstim54 (Nov 15, 2022)

socaltimeshare said:


> Not sure I’d call week 33 during summer break.   Many schools nationwide are back in session / demand is less.  I would take a float over week 33.  Shouldn’t be super hard to reserve and a float would probably retain resale value better.



It's during our summer break, which is what matters to us. HKB resale prices are high I fully expect they will drop over time, but what matters to me it that I have guaranteed usage during a week we are available for the next 10 years. I would have liked a floating unit, but there wasn't much available, and I wasn't going to pay more for a low floor. I'm happy to save money and get a high floor unit I'm going to use over the long term.


----------



## MabelP (Nov 15, 2022)

Very exciting…enjoy!


----------



## Scavanjer (Nov 15, 2022)

socaltimeshare said:


> There are floats regularly available - for example, this annual for 49.5K - https://www.redweek.com/posting/R866725 compared to 44.8K for an EOY from the developer (although the one I linked is lower level and you quoted a mid level).
> 
> If you look at the majority of fixed HKB weeks on resale, they are either a) less prime fixed weeks b) overpriced.  I think some owners were sold on the idea they could easily rent out their unit for a profit any time they didn't use it.  While this is true for some weeks (summer, spring break, Thanksgiving, Winter Break, etc), you will see that most reasonably priced resale weeks fall outside these prime times.  So, either buy one of those non prime times (if you will use it consistently) OR focus your search on the most prime weeks (if you want the ability to consistently rent it out).  Or, buy a float and hopes availability continues to work in your favor. Logically, not everyone who buys the float is going to get the prime weeks.  But if float is what you want, again, there are lots of other resort options along that stretch of beach.


I kind of prefer HKB but you are right I should look at other properties in the area that offer float and compare


----------



## Kal (Nov 16, 2022)

Scavanjer said:


> Just attended a sales pitch at HKB here is the current deal:
> 2BR, middle floors 5-8, EOY floating week:  $53,640
> 8% discount down to $49,349
> $1500 credit because we are currently guests at the Hyatt Regency next door
> ...


It would be helpful for you to describe how you think a float week works.  That way we can correct any errors, fill in gaps or confirm your thoughts.  In simple terms, you select the week you want then 12 months prior to the first day of occupancy, you request that week.  The Xmas/NY weeks are not available as float weeks.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Nov 18, 2022)

Kal said:


> there are 40 float units per week, those are 60% sold out





Kal said:


> In simple terms, you select the week you want then 12 months prior to the first day of occupancy



In general, I haven't heard too many float owners complain that they can't get the week they want WHEN booked 12 months in advance.  There was one owner who posted elsewhere that they didn't get their first choice but got their second choice.  I've always wondered if any of this has to do with the float weeks not being sold out.  Will things change when the remaining 40% of floats not currently sold (per Kal's report) are later sold to owners, and now there are 40% more owners competing for prime weeks?

Also, saying there are 40 float units per week feels too vague as floats are segmented by floor bands and owners can only book an available unit within their floor band.   In addition, I believe there may only be 33 floats (not 40) based on the chart in the HKB owner's handbook.  According to that there are 8 lower level, 13 mid level, and 12 upper level 2 bedroom floats.  Unless I missed something (it is a 500+ page file),  the owner documents do not indicate any 1 bedroom floats.  Do you perhaps have a different document that shows the 1 bedroom floats and a total of 40 floats?


----------



## Scavanjer (Nov 19, 2022)

Kal said:


> It would be helpful for you to describe how you think a float week works.  That way we can correct any errors, fill in gaps or confirm your thoughts.  In simple terms, you select the week you want then 12 months prior to the first day of occupancy, you request that week.  The Xmas/NY weeks are not available as float weeks.


I tend to over think things.  Thanks for simplifying the float weeks, I realize now its pretty straight forward.  Because I'm an "analyzer" I run the numbers and compare scenarios and project what-if scenarios to try and determine the best course of action on making large financial decision.    One of the things that I get stuck on when looking at timeshare ownership like HKB is that after I look at the various scenarios, fixed week vs float, 2BR or 3BR, 1 week or 2 weeks, etc....I see rental prices for HKB for units and weeks that I would be happy with priced anywhere from $4500-$6000 and I ask myself.   Why do I need to buy the timeshare when I can just rent for a price that is marginally higher than the annual MF but without any long term commitment?  I realize I pay a higher price for the flexibility of renting but I'm also not tied down to anything and have no large up front down payment.  

Surely many of you on this BBS have gone through this same mental exercise so I'm curious what were the deciding factors for you in pulling the trigger to purchase vs just rent or do nothing?  If I decided 100% that I wanted to be in Maui and stay at the HKB for 1 week every year then the purchase option would make sense.  The 2200 points give strong trading power and give vacation flexibility but at a price that seems to be a premium over just doing my homework and finding great rental deals in other resort locations worldwide.   I've been staying in hotel suites, leveraging my Hyatt Globalist status now for over 10 years, so I do enjoy a high quality property.  I've become more intrigued with HRC because I think I'm at a stage in life where I would like to transition into more of a condo/home type of experience.....ie.  a full kitchen and multiple bedrooms!!  That is what attracted me to HRC program and I love Maui.  What I struggle with is why commit to timeshare purchase rather than just find a great unit and rent it?  I would appreciate the input of you all that have gone through this before.   Thanks!


----------



## Kal (Nov 20, 2022)

I like your analytical approach.  Sometimes it can be a never ending spiral into numbers which might lead to setting priorities in life.  HKB is very different from the other HRC resorts as it is the newest in the system and in a great location.  If it is totally a financial decision, you might look at it on a cash flow basis.  Purchase a unit to rent and see what that does on cash flow.  A good week could get you $9K (or more).  A capital layout of say $40K would give you a 14% annual return after M/F.  As for resale, Maui real estate prices are going thru the roof.  So it's highly likely you will get your initial capital back down the road.  You could use those earnings to pay for rental at other properties in Maui or elsewhere.  Of course if you stay in the unit, the loss of the $9K annual income becomes an opportunity cost.

On the positive vacation side, you don't have to stay every year but get a quality location at $475/night (2 BR, M/F divided by 7 days).  You can't get anything comparable in Maui.  And you don't have to go every year.

You can chase your tail with numbers, but if quality vacation is a priority, these numbers seem to pencil out.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Nov 20, 2022)

Kal said:


> A capital layout of say $40K would give you a 14% annual return after M/F.


Your not factoring in taxes.  A HKB rental of $9,000 would have ~$1,300 in Hawaii occupancy taxes (it's based on rental price with no deductions for expenses like MF).   Then, you have Hawaii GET tax, Hawaii income tax, and federal tax.  Probably close to 7K gross if you rent it for 9K, then take out MF, and profit is ~4.5K.  Still not bad at 11.25% profit off 40K.  Plus, the MF are paid by credit card and count under the travel spend category, so it's an easy way to rack up some credit card points, miles, etc (whatever your preference is).



Scavanjer said:


> The 2200 points give strong trading power and give vacation flexibility


If you want a trader there are other HRCs for this under 10K.  Never trade HKB.  Use or rent it.



Scavanjer said:


> If I decided 100% that I wanted to be in Maui and stay at the HKB for 1 week every year then the purchase option would make sense.


You may eventually find yourself wanting to visit other islands, etc.  But the current beauty of HKB is if you get the right week you will have no problem renting it and then using the proceeds to go elsewhere.



Scavanjer said:


> why commit to timeshare purchase rather than just find a great unit and rent it?


There is relaxation in knowing what to expect by going back to the same place and getting the same unit setup.  We are getting really good at vacationing in Maui.  Feels like overall our vacationing is much more efficient / much more relaxing.  Plus, you get to know the staff and they get to know you.  Feels more like a 2nd home vs. a hotel.


----------



## Kal (Nov 21, 2022)

socaltimeshare said:


> Your not factoring in taxes.  A HKB rental of $9,000 would have ~$1,300 in Hawaii occupancy taxes (it's based on rental price with no deductions for expenses like MF).   Then, you have Hawaii GET tax, Hawaii income tax, and federal tax.  Probably close to 7K gross if you rent it for 9K, then take out MF, and profit is ~4.5K.  Still not bad at 11.25% profit off 40K.  Plus, the MF are paid by credit card and count under the travel spend category, so it's an easy way to rack up some credit card points, miles, etc (whatever your preference is).
> 
> 
> If you want a trader there are other HRCs for this under 10K.  Never trade HKB.  Use or rent it.
> ...


Good point on the taxes.  Your numbers showing an 11.25% return would still work.  Compared to CD's or the stock market, especially over the last year, the own-to-rent with a vacation option for a $40K chunk of money feels comfortable.  I recently did 2 weeks in Paris, staying at an Airbnb, and I have great memories and A STACK OF RECEIPTS.  It's just a matter of how you want to manage your funds.  Now let me see how my investments did in the last year!! Ohhh, my head is starting to hurt


----------



## Scavanjer (Nov 21, 2022)

Kal said:


> It would be helpful for you to describe how you think a float week works.  That way we can correct any errors, fill in gaps or confirm your thoughts.  In simple terms, you select the week you want then 12 months prior to the first day of occupancy, you request that week.  The Xmas/NY weeks are not available as float weeks.


Ok, some questions on fixed vs float weeks:

Are float weeks the same as you just buying points at your resort?  

How is the deed written up in terms of what you actually own for a floating week?

If I own an annual float week, and make a reservation from 1 year from now (11/21/2023) can I make another reservation for 6/1/2024 on 6/1/2023?   

How many floating weeks exist and are floating weeks the only thing that is being sold by the resort in their retail sales pitch right now?

How long has HKB been selling floating weeks?

If I own a fixed week, say week 49, and I want to try and book a different week next year at HKB, how likely is this to be successful?  What is the procedure to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## ocdb8r (Nov 21, 2022)

Kal said:


> Good point on the taxes.  Your numbers showing an 11.25% return would still work.  Compared to CD's or the stock market, especially over the last year, the own-to-rent with a vacation option for a $40K chunk of money feels comfortable.  I recently did 2 weeks in Paris, staying at an Airbnb, and I have great memories and A STACK OF RECEIPTS.  It's just a matter of how you want to manage your funds.  Now let me see how my investments did in the last year!! Ohhh, my head is starting to hurt


But is $9k really a reasonable expectation?  The only weeks on Redweek listed for over 8K are holidays weeks (4th of July, Spring Break); I see summer weeks for $6,300 (already rented) to $8k.  Non summer weeks the average is much lower.  With maintenance fees at $3400+ for 2023 and forward, it's still a tight squeeze to get a decent return.


----------



## Kal (Nov 21, 2022)

Scavanjer said:


> Ok, some questions on fixed vs float weeks:
> 
> Are float weeks the same as you just buying points at your resort?
> 
> ...


Float Weeks vs Points: Hyatt only sells points in the Portfolio Program.  If you purchase a HRC unit with the intention of using its point value to stay elsewhere, that would equate to "buying points".  You still own real estate.

Float Deed: Exclusive right to use Unit #xxxx in a specified Floor Band in accordance with the Timeshare Plan.  The unit number is provided for "inventory purposes" only.  The Plan specifies how the floating week works i.e. Weeks 51-52 are not included.

Reservation: A reservation can be made not earlier than one year from the first day of occupancy. First come first served.  A reservation for 11/21/23 can be requested starting 11/21/22.  If you own ONE week, that will exhaust 2023 usage. You can make the reservation for 2024 on the same basis.

Sales:  There are 33 Float Week units.  8 on Floor 4, 4 on Floor 7, 9 on Floor 8, 4 on Floor 11 and 8 on Floor 12 (4121-4128) Hyatt is selling both fixed week and floating week units right now.  Don't know when floating weeks first became available.

Booking alternate weeks: If you own a fixed HKB week and want to book a different HKB week, you would have to do so using the point value of the owned week thru the HRC reservation/request system.  In that manner you would have to compete with every other HRC owner who has requested the target week.  First come, first served on the Request List.  Probability of success = EXTREMELY LOW.


----------



## Kal (Nov 21, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> But is $9k really a reasonable expectation?  The only weeks on Redweek listed for over 8K are holidays weeks (4th of July, Spring Break); I see summer weeks for $6,300 (already rented) to $8k.  Non summer weeks the average is much lower.  With maintenance fees at $3400+ for 2023 and forward, it's still a tight squeeze to get a decent return.


The price largely depends on the Floor Band.  The upper 4 floors comand a high price while the bottom 4 floors are low.  1BR are much less than 2BR or 3BR.  Then the specific week makes a big difference.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Nov 21, 2022)

Kal said:


> The upper 4 floors comand a high price while the bottom 4 floors are low.


I've rented my lower-level unit for over 8K twice so I would argue with your claim that the bottom 4 floors command a low price.


----------



## Kal (Nov 21, 2022)

socaltimeshare said:


> I've rented my lower-level unit for over 8K twice so I would argue with your claim that the bottom 4 floors command a low price.


I'm basing that on Hyatt's sales pricing structure.  The LO-2s sell for quite a bit less then the UP-2s.  Matter of fact, Hyatt is changing their prices to sell the MID-2s at a higher price than the UP-2s because people shy away from the higher priced top floor band.  Supply and demand.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Nov 21, 2022)

Kal said:


> I'm basing that on Hyatt's sales pricing structure. The LO-2s sell for quite a bit less then the UP-2s.


There was a 12K difference in price between LL-2 and UP-2 when I was quoted last.  But that does not mean they rent for significantly more.  The LL units are a hidden secret.    Many of the people paying developer pricing for a unit have no problem shelling out another 12K.  People avoid them because they imagine ending up on the 1st. The reality is only 4 of 31 LL 2-bedrooms are on this 1st and there are a handful of people who actually request 1st-floor units due to ease of access to the pool.  Thus, it becomes very rare to actually randomly receive a 1st-floor unit, especially if you put it in the notes that you don't want one.  The rest are on floors 2-4.  The view is great and generally below the palms of the palm trees.  The common perception is that higher is always better however some of the mid-units have more obstructed views IMO.


----------



## socaltimeshare (Nov 21, 2022)

Kal said:


> A reservation for 11/21/23 can be requested starting 11/21/22. If you own ONE week, that will exhaust 2023 usage. You can make the reservation for 2024 on the same basis.



What happens to a float member who fails to make a 2023 reservation in 2022?  Do those points transition to CUP status 6 months into the new year? 



Kal said:


> Don't know when floating weeks first became available.



The CC&Rs were amended on the 12th of Dec., 2017 to allow floats so my guess would be the first quarter of 2018.


----------

